# Old rusty Southbend  $1000  Woodlake CA



## mickri (Sep 2, 2019)

Metal lathe
					

6 1/2” center. 36” bed. Runs good.



					visalia.craigslist.org
				




No relation to the seller.  Just posting on the forum.


----------



## Chuck K (Sep 2, 2019)

mickri said:


> Metal lathe
> 
> 
> 6 1/2” center. 36” bed. Runs good.
> ...


Got a little surface rust on it.


----------



## mickri (Sep 2, 2019)

Hey.  What's little surface rust.  Should clean up like new.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 2, 2019)

Looks like a project.
$1,000 May be a bit high


----------



## Chuck K (Sep 2, 2019)

Janderso said:


> Looks like a project.
> $1,000 May be a bit high


About 900 too high


----------



## Choiliefan (Sep 3, 2019)

Double tumbler gearbox, large dials...
Certainly worth consideration.


----------



## Nogoingback (Sep 3, 2019)

But not at that price.


----------



## chips&more (Sep 3, 2019)

There is no shortage of metal lathes in California. And IMHO, a lathe and price like seeing is just not realistic.


----------



## Choiliefan (Sep 3, 2019)

Sometimes, a lathe in the hand is worth a bunch of them in the proverbial bush...
Check the basic functionality and price check from there.


----------

